

The Importance of Sitemaps - bdotdub
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001174.html

======
axod
Sept 16th: one day after public launch 10%

October 11th: less than one month after public launch 50%

Ermmm surely one day after public launch, most traffic was coming from blogs,
news sites, and other "launch hype", which explains the low % from websites. I
don't think you can conclude anything else from those figures.

------
shafqat
Sitemaps only help the googlebot understand the link structure and contents of
your site. It doesn't actually do any of the crawling or directly help
indexing. It indirectly helps by telling the bot more about your site.

Atleast this is from all that I've ever read about SEO and indexing, but
always curious to hear from experts.

~~~
jrockway
I don't think he said anything about SEO really. He just wants a search for
"How do I foo a bar" to find the "How do I foo a bar" question on his site.
Since there are no links to that question, the only way for Google to find it
is via a site map. Totally reasonable.

